# Sepang TTS Clean (Sonax products used)



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Gave the car a quick clean this weekend. I finished off with Sonax BSD and was very impressed with the shine and finish, although photos do not really do it much justice.

I also applied Sonax protect and shine NPT sealant a couple of weeks ago and was amazed with the sheeting and beading on the car as I sprayed/washed it!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow! You've got a stunning looking motor there! It's always hard to get a decent picture of quality paint work.


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

s_robinson91 said:


> Wow! You've got a stunning looking motor there! It's always hard to get a decent picture of quality paint work.


Thanks, mate. It is! Never quite looks the same as in person!


----------

